# Need info on this Tommasini



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I just bought this off a friend. He didn't know a lot about it (not original owner). I'm mainly wanting to know the year and model, but if anyone can offer any more info that would be greatly appreciated. I know you are supposed to research bikes before you buy them, but for $300 I couldn't pass it up. And, before anyone asks, it does indeed have some Dura-Ace parts on them (crank, brakes, hubs, front der.) and some Record parts (shifters, rear der.). No idea why though...

You can't see it too well in the pics, but along the top tube there are multi-colored people riding bikes and then a mountain range with birds flying over them.


































If you need pics of any other areas of the bike to identify it, let me know.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*I'd guess early 90s*

or 1988/1989 on the basis of the SLX tubeset. But, I lean more towards early 90s based on the paint style. SLX are great riding bikes so I hope it fits and you can enjoy it.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks. Yeah, it fits me pretty well. Just slightly longer than my current bike, but not much. I can live with it. Not wild about the pink, though. But it may grow on me...

Any idea what model frame it is?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Addl Info*

I should have added that Tommasini has always made beautiful bikes. 

Some familiy members have relaunched the brand here in the USA. If you send them some better quality photographs they may be able to get an answer for you from italy. See here:http://www.ridetommasini.com/aboutus.html 
There is a CONTACT US button on the site as well.

Good luck, enjoy. 



IAmCosmo said:


> Thanks. Yeah, it fits me pretty well. Just slightly longer than my current bike, but not much. I can live with it. Not wild about the pink, though. But it may grow on me...
> 
> Any idea what model frame it is?


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

If it's SLX tubing, it'll be a Super Prestige.

I'll lean towards early 90's, as a couple of the details are different to mine (rear break cable routing and seat stay caps).


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Just got an e-mail back from Tommasini USA this morning. Turns out it's a 15th Anniversary model Super Prestige.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

What year would that make it? About a '92 if I'm guessing right. They came out a little after I got my 91' Diamante. They also made a blue and white version for the anniversary model.

brewster


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

They said 90-91 in the e-mail, but honestly I'm not that concerned with it. I just wanted to get it close. I didn't buy it for resale value anyways. I bought it to ride.

However, I must say, I would have preferred the blue and white one instead of this pink one...


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

That color was pretty representative of the fashions at the time. The campy ergo didn't come out until '92, but could very well have been added later. That's 1990 DA 7400 non-dual pivot brake calipers and pre-'92 7400/7401 headset on there. The DA was probably the original equipment and probably had down-tube shifters and standard brake levers, and then the owner added the Campy shifters and derailluer for the the Ergo after '92. In '90/'91, as you remember, racers were moving to DA in droves. For good reason. DA was superior in just about every area compared to Campy's offerings. Shimano had perfected index and was moving on to STI. Campy was still trying to get indexing to work right and were falling behind the curve. They caught up later, but it took at while.

I have the original Colorado Cyclist catalogs from the time and I'm pretty sure this exact frame is in it. In '90-'92 time frame, they were the reseller for Tommasini and WM Lewis Imports was the importer from Italy. I'll have to dig it out and let you know what I find. For $300 you got an amazing deal. The frame alone on the bay would fetch about $450-600. I've seen those Ergo levers go for several hundred by themselves.

Welcome to the club.

brewster


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

brewster said:


> That color was pretty representative of the fashions at the time. The campy ergo didn't come out until '92, but could very well have been added later. That's 1990 DA 7400 non-dual pivot brake calipers and pre-'92 7400/7401 headset on there. The DA was probably the original equipment and probably had down-tube shifters and standard brake levers, and then the owner added the Campy shifters and derailluer for the the Ergo after '92. In '90/'91, as you remember, racers were moving to DA in droves. For good reason. DA was superior in just about every area compared to Campy's offerings. Shimano had perfected index and was moving on to STI. Campy was still trying to get indexing to work right and were falling behind the curve. They caught up later, but it took at while.
> 
> I have the original Colorado Cyclist catalogs from the time and I'm pretty sure this exact frame is in it. In '90-'92 time frame, they were the reseller for Tommasini and WM Lewis Imports was the importer from Italy. I'll have to dig it out and let you know what I find. For $300 you got an amazing deal. The frame alone on the bay would fetch about $450-600. I've seen those Ergo levers go for several hundred by themselves.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I know the guy that I bought it from claims the frame and fork went for $1500 new. And, I know some people will flame me for this, but I'm seriously considering putting more modern components on it. Knowing that some of the ones on it are worth money will help me fund the paint job and new components.

The guy I bought it from has had it for a while. He offered it to me for $800 earlier in the year, and while I thought that was a good deal, I didn't have the extra money at the time. I was in the process of saving up for a new steel frame like a Soma or something else not too expensive to build up, but when he called me and told me he'd take $300 for it, it was a no-brainer...


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

$1500?....no not that much....more like $900-1000 but I'll tell you for sure. My '91 Diamante was $1350 and was the top end frame.

I would do a retro/mod like you're thinking. It would really give it some new life. You could do a Centaur group that wouldn't break the bank, but give you all the modern advantages. I like the retro/mods more and more.

brewster


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

Can't help on the year but you got a great deal...I have an SLX Super Prestige myself set up w/ 10sp Chorus and it is a fantastic bike, easily the best I've ever owned, agree that the retro/mod would be a good way to go and well worth the time and expense


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

If you're thinking of getting it resprayed, seriously think about sending it back to Italy.

I did that with mine through the local importer, and it was worth every penny. I appreciate that, living in the UK, it may be a little easier for me to have done this, but it worked out cheaper than if I'd used my local builder and I they even put my name on the top tube :thumbsup:


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Found my catalog. Colorado Cyclist, Late Summer 1991. 

The Tommasini Super Prestige. Reg. $1039. sale $899 (good through Oct, 5, 1991!)

Frame: 
Collumbus SLX. 

Fork: Columbus, chrome with fully sloping, engraved internal fork crown. 
Weight. (56cm frame) 5lbs, 15oz.

Features: 
Front derailleur braze-on, two bottle mounts, pump peg, chrome rear triangle, Campagnolo dropouts and forkends, investment cast bottom bracket shell, internal rear brake cable routing.

Sizes: 
49-64cm in one cm. increments, center to top.

Colors: 
Colonia Blue (navy with silver/bronze swirl)
Colonia Red (black highlights on red)
Oro-Nero Black (black with silver/bronze swirl)
Amore et Vita (pink/gray/pearl white)
15th Anniversay (blue/white)*
Allessandro Purple (purple/white)
Allessandro Blue (blue/white)

* The 15th Anniversary frame also features an oversized top tube, engraved bottom bracket shell, deluxe seatpost cluster and embossed brass head tube badge.
-----------------------------------

The previous page features a Colnago Master Piu normally selling for $1150 was trying to moved at a sale price of $859. And a Colnago Conic was going for $659.The Super Prestige was second most expensive frame in the whole catalog. The Tommasini Diamante was the most expensive.....on sale for $1099. They carried Colnago, Bob Jackson, Basso, Mark Nobilette, Vitus, along with Tommasini at the time. I believe the 15th only came in the blue/white paint. Yours is closest to the Amore et Vita scheme, but still isn't the same. Does it have the stamping on the BB shell? Can't see from the photos. The TT doesn't appear oversized in your photos. I'm starting to question what they told you about it being the 15th Anniversary model.

Interestingly, I just ran across an Ebay auction for the 15th blue/white version I mentioned before and is identical to the one here in this catalog. I don't have anything to do with this auction, other than never seeing one offered for sale on the bay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/56-CM-TOMMASINI...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

brewster.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

brewster said:


> Found my catalog. Colorado Cyclist, Late Summer 1991.
> 
> The Tommasini Super Prestige. Reg. $1039. sale $899 (good through Oct, 5, 1991!)
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'm assuming the model I have is the Amore et Vita considering that mine is indeed pink, grey, and pearl white. And it has a regular decal on the head tube instead of a brass badge. Which is actually good for me, I guess, since I'm getting it painted. If it was the anniversary model, I think I'd be having second thoughts about painting it.


----------

